# Is 20 pound for the weight like 30 pounds if a guy lifts?



## B40 (Jun 14, 2007)

No gym for home, work out floor with 30, but is it for 20 like 30 lb when you no lift it to be for men, for 30 lbs instead? or half is 10 for 20 pounds?


----------



## Mista (Jun 14, 2007)

I really don't understand the question.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

I got nothin


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 14, 2007)

... ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 14, 2007)

B40 said:


> No gym for home, work out floor with 30, but is it for 20 like 30 lb when you no lift it to be for men, for 30 lbs instead? or half is 10 for 20 pounds?



Is your name Georges St. Pierre?


----------



## the nut (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

It feels like somebody took a shit on my neocortex...


----------



## tallcall (Jun 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Is your name Georges St. Pierre?



Georges just lets his fists and feet do the talking, I have no clue what B40 just said. I think we need a translator.


----------



## Mista (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Samo (Jun 15, 2007)

B40 said:


> No gym for home, work out floor with 30, but is it for 20 like 30 lb when you no lift it to be for men, for 30 lbs instead? or half is 10 for 20 pounds?



40 is for 28 and 19 = 1lbs so if you speak english, this should answer your question...........


----------



## StanUk (Jun 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> It feels like somebody took a shit on my neocortex...



I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## barbell boy (Jun 15, 2007)

That was the weirdest question i have ever read perhaps you should reword it..... i have no idea what you are trying to ask


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 15, 2007)

'bout 350 degrees for 30 minutes.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jun 15, 2007)

sig'd


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

PWGriffin said:


> sig'd



Best sig quote ever


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 15, 2007)

249,012 braincells spontaneously combusted after reading that.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> 249,012 braincells spontaneously combusted after reading that.



Maybe thats what happened to the poster many years ago...


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Maybe thats what happened to the poster many years ago...


Can you imagine how many braincells it had to cost to come up with that babbling.




Maybe it's a code...


----------



## the nut (Jun 15, 2007)

Mr. B40, what you've just asked is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent question were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Valias (Jun 15, 2007)

English as a second language?
BabelFish.com® Try again.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 15, 2007)

B40 said:


> No gym for home, work out floor with 30, but is it for 20 like 30 lb when you no lift it to be for men, for 30 lbs instead? or half is 10 for 20 pounds?


No, 20 pounds is 20 pounds no, no matter where it is.....unless it's in water or on the moon.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 15, 2007)

Almost but not quite, especially when after how is where then set up over, but as well why should what and so far....


----------



## zombul (Jun 15, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Almost but not quite, especially when after how is where then set up over, but as well why should what and so far....



but ONLY when under put in reverse.


----------



## forum9351 (Jun 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> No, 20 pounds is 20 pounds no, no matter where it is.....unless it's in water or on the moon.



it wouldn't be 20 pounds on the moon. same mass but less gravitational force (weight). but other than that, 20 pounds is 20 pounds.


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 15, 2007)

wow this is the best thread  ever.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

20 lbs on earth is 47.2 lbs Jupiter. 

This is getting more interesting by the second.


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 15, 2007)

it is? how about mars?


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 16, 2007)

B40 said:


> No gym for home, work out floor with 30, but is it for 20 like 30 lb when you no lift it to be for men, for 30 lbs instead? or half is 10 for 20 pounds?



No, when you do an exercise such as a squat, you just count the additional weight that you are loading on yourself. There is no need to be worried about how much weight you're actually lifting when you include your own bodyweight.

You people are slow, I understood him perfectly.


----------



## Valias (Jun 16, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> You people are slow, I understood him perfectly.


His level perhaps?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 16, 2007)

This thread had me laughing 'till my eyes watered.  Awesome.



> Almost but not quite, especially when after how is where then set up over, but as well why should what and so far....



I agree, HOWEVER... this 17 for under 29 after how is where, set up over YES but no well wonder what tries water gorilla.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> _thanks. no one has explained why the weight plates have 2 different numbers on them? i'm especially curious about the leg press one because i can push more but don't know if i should. _


 




CaptainDeadlift said:


> Is there a brand name on the equipment?
> I once trained on equipment with two sets of numbers and it was explained to me that the numbers represented a minimum and maximum weight throughout the range of motion. Due to the cams and pulleys, the amount of resistance changed as the exercise was being performed.
> 
> While some of the numbers seem plausible, the "190-345" on the leg press seems to be too large a difference.
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hialeahchico said:


> it is? how about mars?




7.5


----------



## goob (Jun 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Maybe thats what happened to the poster many years ago...


 
I think you meant painting.    That old Jackson Pollock in the dining room......


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Is your name Georges St. Pierre?


i saw that guy on the soup. Hes fucking wacky.


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Jun 16, 2007)

i think we are all dumber after reading this thread....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2007)

the nut said:


> Mr. B40, what you've just asked is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent question were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 16, 2007)

goob said:


> I think you meant painting.    That old Jackson Pollock in the dining room......









Abstract annoys the piss out of me.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Abstract annoys the piss out of me.


Same. Modern abstracts are even worse. I can't stand those 'paintings' of a 10x10 white square with a red line going right through the middle. Woopifuckingdoo, call the care police!


----------



## Valias (Jun 17, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> This thread had me laughing 'till my eyes watered.  Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, HOWEVER... this 17 for under 29 after how is where, set up over YES but no well wonder what tries water *gorilla*.




Inspiration.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 17, 2007)

Inspiration gorilla?


----------



## B40 (Jun 19, 2007)

UMM HOW i word this...

ok

u take 20 lbs no lifting for 30lb if guy, so divide 2 u dont sit, u get 10 but for guy it no 30, so 20 would be for guy if u werent a girl ?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 19, 2007)

Nope, still not getting it, man...


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 19, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Same. Modern abstracts are even worse. I can't stand those 'paintings' of a 10x10 white square with a red line going right through the middle. Woopifuckingdoo, call the care police!



I just love that trick they played on some of these idiots. They took a giant white canvas, 3 monkeys, and gave them paint.

The monkeys obviously went mad with the paint and made random shapes and stuff on the canvas.

They then displayed this on a modern art exhibition in a gallery, and somebody wanted to purchase it. They let the guy meet the artist before he threw away a few million pounds...


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 20, 2007)

B40 said:


> UMM HOW i word this...
> 
> ok
> 
> u take 20 lbs no lifting for 30lb if guy, so divide 2 u dont sit, u get 10 but for guy it no 30, so 20 would be for guy if u werent a girl ?



It hurts!   Can't.... logically........ TRANSLATE!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 20, 2007)

B40 said:


> UMM HOW i word this...
> 
> ok
> 
> u take 20 lbs no lifting for 30lb if guy, so divide 2 u dont sit, u get 10 but for guy it no 30, so 20 would be for guy if u werent a girl ?



Shit man you are another one making Canadians look like retards.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2007)

I only just noticed he lives in Canada. How the hell is he going to communicate?


----------



## Mista (Jun 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Shit man you are another one making Canadians look like retards.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 20, 2007)

> UMM HOW i word this...



Encino man?


----------



## Mista (Jun 20, 2007)

Gordo said:


> Encino man?



OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## JonnyStead (Jun 20, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> No, when you do an exercise such as a squat, you just count the additional weight that you are loading on yourself. There is no need to be worried about how much weight you're actually lifting when you include your own bodyweight.
> 
> You people are slow, I understood him perfectly.



I have an IQ of 140 and still had no idea what he meant. I'm not sure the answer given was even to the right question. Bit of assumption there IMO


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2007)

JonnyStead said:


> I have an IQ of 140 and still had no idea what he meant. I'm not sure the answer given was even to the right question. Bit of assumption there IMO


You can only understand if your IQ is _below_ a certain value.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jun 20, 2007)

Gordo said:


> Encino man?



Notice his perfect squat form in this picture.  Is that why you posted this one in particular?  I think he's below parallel!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Shit man you are another one making Canadians look like retards.


You've been a good role model.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 20, 2007)

This thread makes my brain hurt, make it stop!


----------



## Mystik (Jun 21, 2007)

Maybe hes saying because woman have different muscle structure that 30 lbs for a woman is like 20 lbs for a man?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 21, 2007)

B40 said:


> *UMM HOW i word this*...
> 
> ok
> 
> u take 20 lbs no lifting for 30lb if guy, so divide 2 u dont sit, u get 10 but for guy it no 30, so 20 would be for guy if u werent a girl ?



Yay! The mexicans are invading Canada


----------



## Gordo (Jun 21, 2007)

PWGriffin said:


> Notice his perfect squat form in this picture.  Is that why you posted this one in particular?  I think he's below parallel!!



Among other things 

 I think he might have a little anterior tilt but it's hard to tell from front on. It is a good looking depth though.

Brendan Fraiser is the son of a Canadian none-the-less.


----------



## gsxrK3 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mystik said:


> Maybe hes saying because woman have different muscle structure that 30 lbs for a woman is like 20 lbs for a man?



I think you are pretty close, kinda what I could gather as well.  How could someone come up with this shit. Lol B40 you're nuts.


----------



## StanUk (Jun 21, 2007)

I think this is my favourite thread ever


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> Yay! The mexicans are invading Canada



No habla espanol!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 21, 2007)

B40 said:


> UMM HOW i word this...
> 
> ok
> 
> u take 20 lbs no lifting for 30lb if guy, so divide 2 u dont sit, u get 10 but for guy it no 30, so 20 would be for guy if u werent a girl ?



don't take offense...but I wanna punch you in the face.


----------



## squanto (Jun 21, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> don't take offense...but I wanna punch you in the face.



and i want to cut his nipples off and feed them to mice that are wearing black leather, while giving him paper cuts on his eyeballs.


----------



## B40 (Jun 22, 2007)

answer


----------



## Double D (Jun 22, 2007)

I still dont get what your asking.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 22, 2007)

B40 said:


> answer


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

B40 said:


> No gym for home, work out floor with 30, but is it for 20 like 30 lb when you no lift it to be for men, for 30 lbs instead? or half is 10 for 20 pounds?



Sure workout for 20 with 30, but it is half instead.


Don't you other people understand incoherent?


----------



## B40 (Jun 22, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> don't take offense...but I wanna punch you in the face.



too bad u cant, minus whale answer question, ok??? sir


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 22, 2007)

Provide a question in the English language and you will get an answer. ok??? sir


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2007)

B40 said:


> too bad u cant, *minus whale answer question*, ok??? sir


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 22, 2007)

B40 said:


> too bad u cant, *minus whale answer question*, ok??? sir


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2007)

B40 said:


> too bad u cant, minus whale answer question, ok??? sir



I GOT THIS ONE!!!

"Too bad you can't, might as well answer question. OK?"

This is fun, do another one!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I GOT THIS ONE!!!
> 
> "Too bad you can't, might as well answer question. OK?"
> 
> This is fun, do another one!!


Holy shit!  That was a good one!

I agree with Repro, we can make this into like a name that tune game.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2007)

Crap, his first puzzle still has me stumped.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I GOT THIS ONE!!!
> 
> "Too bad you can't, might as well answer question. OK?"
> 
> This is fun, do another one!!



Jesus Tittie Fucking Christ, I think you're on to something!  I still don't get how he can be so clever with that, but not be able to ask a question in english.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Crap, his first puzzle still has me stumped.



I keep saying it over and over  out loud in a french accent. That's how I got the last one.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jun 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I keep saying it over and over  out loud in a french accent. That's how I got the last one.



holy shit that's hilarious.


----------



## DanK (Jun 22, 2007)

Um, I don't want to ruin the fun, but maybe when everyone is tired of trying to translate broken english into barely readable internet english, b40 can ask the question in his native tongue so the rest of us can babelfish it into something coherent... seriously, who wants to risk dying without knowing what the heck b40 is talking about here, how long can you really live with the confusion?

I agree with the earlier post that it seems to be related to the difference in strength for a woman and a man, or it could be a basic math question. Yes, half of 20 is 10, but half of 30 is 15, even if you are a man who isn't a woman, whether you work out at a gym or at home.


----------



## StanUk (Jun 23, 2007)

DanK said:


> Um, I don't want to ruin the fun, but maybe when everyone is tired of trying to translate broken english into barely readable internet english, b40 can ask the question in his native tongue so the rest of us can babelfish it into something coherent... seriously, who wants to risk dying without knowing what the heck b40 is talking about here, how long can you really live with the confusion?
> 
> I agree with the earlier post that it seems to be related to the difference in strength for a woman and a man, or it could be a basic math question. Yes, half of 20 is 10, but half of 30 is 15, even if you are a man who isn't a woman, whether you work out at a gym or at home.



What if your a man and a woman at the same time? where will that fit into his equation?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2007)

These are like the toughest riddles ever.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I keep saying it over and over  out loud in a french accent. That's how I got the last one.



Wil E, Coyote....Super Genius


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I GOT THIS ONE!!!
> 
> "Too bad you can't, might as well answer question. OK?"
> 
> This is fun, do another one!!


No I think he really meant "Too bad you can't, you might as well answer the question without the whale this time. OK?"
'The whale' is obviously some kind of schlang for 'something unnecessarily fat' meaning 'something that shouldn't have to be there'. He wants us to just answer the question without all our jokes.



To be honest though, I think he's just fucking with us. He can speak proper English.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2007)

StanUk said:


> What if your a man and a woman at the same time? where will that fit into his equation?



I think we need to let min0 answer this one.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 23, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> No I think he really meant "Too bad you can't, you might as well answer the question without the whale this time. OK?"
> 'The whale' is obviously some kind of schlang for 'something unnecessarily fat' meaning 'something that shouldn't have to be there'. He wants us to just answer the question without all our jokes.
> 
> 
> ...



And he would've gotten away with it if it weren't for us meddling kids!


----------



## DanK (Jun 23, 2007)

lol... I was going to look to see what his other posts were to see if they made any sense... new plan, let's lynch him!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2007)

DanK said:


> lol... I was going to look to see what his other posts were to see if they made any sense... new plan, let's lynch him!


I say we hang him by his balls using dental floss!


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *min0 lee*
> I say we hang him by his balls using dental floss!




 plz keep your sexual fantasies to yourself


----------



## the nut (Jun 24, 2007)

DanK said:


> Um, I don't want to ruin the fun, but maybe when everyone is tired of trying to translate broken english into barely readable internet english, b40 can ask the question in his native tongue so the rest of us can babelfish it into something coherent... seriously, who wants to risk dying without knowing what the heck b40 is talking about here, how long can you really live with the confusion?



Don't they speak english in Toronto?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2007)

the nut said:


> Don't they speak english in Toronto?




Not likely


----------



## the nut (Jun 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Not likely



Oh they speak French...... or was that inside joke amongst countrymen?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2007)

B40 said:


> UMM HOW i word this...
> 
> ok
> 
> u take 20 lbs no lifting for 30lb if guy, so divide 2 u dont sit, u get 10 but for guy it no 30, so 20 would be for guy if u werent a girl ?



yea sure.  I don't see why not.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 24, 2007)

I thought I saw somewhere that this guy can speak almost perfect English. I think he's just playing with us, which is fine, this is kind of fun .


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 25, 2007)

the nut said:


> Oh they speak French...... or was that inside joke amongst countrymen?



Nope.  I don't have a clue what they speak in T.O.  Depends on what region you are in, and what the ethnic majority is.  Good luck hearing english, and french  HAHAHA you will never hear that in T.O


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 25, 2007)

I think it's a crude reference.  Anyone who has seen the movie Anchor Man knows that San Diego means "a whale's vagina"  so this whole thing about a whale, and a woman who isn't a man thing might be him trying to tell us he's being held hostage somewhere in San Diego behind a door that he doesn't know if it's 30 or 20lbs...


----------



## B40 (Jun 25, 2007)

San diego?  what sandiego???  you crazy

can moderater sticky to answer?

please no chit chat about non topic


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 25, 2007)

Man, we have no idea what the topic is supposed to be here.

I killed a guy with a trident.

Are you asking whether 20lbs is 20lbs to a woman, but somehow is heavier when a man lifts it?

I love lamp.

20lbs is 20lbs whether a man or a woman lifts it. Only their ability to lift is different.

Milk was a bad choice.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah B40 I think we took a share of stabs at the answer to your question in all seriousness.  If you can't be more clear with your english then we can't be more clear or accurate with our answers.

Yeah might wanna find a safe house, you know... lay low for a while.

I IMMEDIATELY REGRET THIS DECISION!


----------



## the nut (Jun 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nope.  I don't have a clue what they speak in T.O.  Depends on what region you are in, and what the ethnic majority is.  Good luck hearing english, and french  HAHAHA you will never hear that in T.O



Wait, you have Mexicans too!


----------



## the nut (Jun 25, 2007)

B40 said:


> San diego?  what sandiego???  you crazy
> 
> can moderater sticky to answer?
> 
> please no chit chat about non topic


----------



## B40 (Jun 26, 2007)

omg   !!! one LAST time, i do not repeat...

I took taken 20 pounds, but for guy 30 LBS, so if u start from HOME (Machine) u want HALF for girl, so 10, but if I work out FIRST, do get I 30 LBS or 20 ?


----------



## danny81 (Jun 26, 2007)

Replies: 14  Newbie with a couple questions 
Views: 403 Posted By B40 
Is it slower release than soy? So I should just...

Is it slower release than soy?

So I should just eat eggs for egg protein? What's casein?  
Forum: Supplements  09-11-2003, 06:59 AM  
Replies: 14  Newbie with a couple questions 
Views: 403 Posted By B40 
What about Prolab? I've seen some decent priced...

What about Prolab? I've seen some decent priced prolab 5lb protein tubs.

And what about taking whey after workouts and soy on other days?  
Forum: Supplements  09-11-2003, 04:33 AM  
Replies: 14  Newbie with a couple questions 
Views: 403 Posted By B40 
Here's a recent pic of me, I started working out...

Here's a recent pic of me, I started working out after a couple years off..

http://members.rogers.com/lade0/pc/pc4.jpg 
Forum: Supplements  09-11-2003, 04:17 AM  
Replies: 14  Newbie with a couple questions 
Views: 403 Posted By B40 
Would also like to know about protein brands. ...

Would also like to know about protein brands. Should I look for a particular brand or look for something in the nutritional info?  
Forum: Supplements  09-11-2003, 04:14 AM  
Replies: 14  Newbie with a couple questions 
Views: 403 Posted By B40 
Newbie with a couple questions

Hi,

I'm new to the board..

I'm 21, 5'7 about 150 pounds.

I have been working out since I was 14, but have never really been able to gain mass as I have a small frame.

I'm thinking of taking...  


HE SPEAKS ENGLISH


----------



## tallcall (Jun 26, 2007)

B40 said:


> San diego?  *what sandiego*???  you crazy
> 
> can moderater sticky to answer?
> 
> please no chit chat about non topic



I get it, "what's in diego?" This is fun!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 26, 2007)

B40 said:


> omg   !!! one LAST time, i do not repeat...
> 
> I took taken 20 pounds, but for guy 30 LBS, so if u start from HOME (Machine) u want HALF for girl, so 10, but if I work out FIRST, do get I 30 LBS or 20 ?



If you only weigh 30 pounds and she only weighs 10, you may have a bigger problem.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 26, 2007)

B40 said:


> omg   !!! one LAST time, i do not repeat...
> 
> I took taken 20 pounds, but for guy 30 LBS, so if u start from HOME (Machine) u want HALF for girl, so 10, but if I work out FIRST, do get I 30 LBS or 20 ?




OK one last time.  Learn fucking english dipshit.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 26, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> OK one last time.  Learn fucking english dipshit.



I'm wondering if they still speak English in Canada? The new national language is Espanol (Mexican of course).


----------



## Mystik (Jun 26, 2007)

hes got a machine with weights when he dresses like a girl he lifts 10 and wants to be a guy, there is no 15 so hes asking weather he should choose 20 or 30.


----------



## mk_iron (Jun 26, 2007)

*whose the bigger dipstick?*

B40 for the original fuckin question or all of you for reading every post!!!


----------



## Gordo (Jun 27, 2007)

Mystik said:


> hes got a machine with weights *when he dresses like a girl he lifts 10 and wants to be a guy*, there is no 15 so hes asking weather he should choose 20 or 30.


 funny shit


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 27, 2007)

danny81 said:


> HE SPEAKS ENGLISH


 





No shit, Sherlock. Check out my post on the previous page.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 27, 2007)

B40 said:


> omg   !!! one LAST time, i do not repeat...
> 
> I took taken 20 pounds, but for guy 30 LBS, so if u start from HOME (Machine) u want HALF for girl, so 10, but if I work out FIRST, do get I 30 LBS or 20 ?


Ok, seriously. I'll answer because we've been playing with you long enough now.

For girls take half of 20 pounds to get 30 lbs, except on the machines where 10 means 30 pounds. The first workout everything should be reversed and multiplied by 2 so that the machines gets 45. For guys you should do 25 tbh, not 30. So the answer to your question is 10 without the 20.

Capisch?


----------



## r00kie (Jun 27, 2007)

I strongly feel that this thread should be "stickied"


----------



## Double D (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Witchblade I think you should put this in your IM faq on questions with improper grammar!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Ok, seriously. I'll answer because we've been playing with you long enough now.
> 
> For girls take half of 20 pounds to get 30 lbs, except on the machines where 10 means 30 pounds. The first workout everything should be reversed and multiplied by 2 so that the machines gets 45. For guys you should do 25 tbh, not 30. So the answer to your question is 10 without the 20.
> 
> Capisch?



Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey Witchblade I think you should put this in your IM faq on questions with improper grammar!


Done.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2007)

B40 said:


> UMM HOW i word this...
> 
> ok
> 
> u take 20 lbs no lifting for 30lb if guy, so divide 2 u dont sit, u get 10 but for guy it no 30, so 20 would be for guy if u werent a girl ?


Just say what you need to say in your native language, please.  I think I'd have a better chance understanding.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2007)

B40 said:


> too bad u cant, minus whale answer question, ok??? sir


Wait, wait....Too bad you can not, might as well answer the question ok, sir?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 27, 2007)

manic read the thread.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> manic read the thread.


No way, my brain hurts, after re-reading the first post.....


----------



## B40 (Jun 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Ok, seriously. I'll answer because we've been playing with you long enough now.
> 
> For girls take half of 20 pounds to get 30 lbs, except on the machines where 10 means 30 pounds. The first workout everything should be reversed and multiplied by 2 so that the machines gets 45. For guys you should do 25 tbh, not 30. So the answer to your question is 10 without the 20.
> 
> Capisch?



Finally!!! Thank you for answer!  Yes


----------



## tallcall (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I still don't understand what the original question really was, could someone explain it to me? It is not the first time I have failed to understand simple statements while still understanding the complexities of air streams and television automation MASTER sharer/servers.


----------



## Mista (Jun 27, 2007)

B40 said:


> Finally!!! Thank you for answer!  Yes



Your a fucking crackhead.


----------



## B40 (Jul 2, 2007)

I am talking about lifting free weights vs. using a machine.

Guy lifts 30lbs freeweights, girl wants to lift 15 pounds but on a machine. What should the machine weight be so it's the equivolent of 15lbs in freeweights?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 3, 2007)

B40 said:


> I am talking about lifting free weights vs. using a machine.
> 
> Guy lifts 30lbs freeweights, girl wants to lift 15 pounds but on a machine. What should the machine weight be so it's the equivolent of 15lbs in freeweights?



Oh, well why didn't you just say that?  

If I remember correctly, the cable alleviates about 30% of the total weight (assuming it is a cable and pulley system, levers alleviate a different amount I think, and God help you if it is some combination - because I was never good at calculus). Some manufacturers take this into consideration and label the weights the for the net pound amount being lifted (for lifting15 pounds on the machine they might have used a 45 or 50 pound weight and labeled it 15 pounds - because it is about 30% heavier).

This is the reason that I a.) hate those machines in general, and b.) confuse myself and my trainer since all the machines in my gym use different weight amounts, non standard, so we can't always tell the exact amount of weight we are lifting mad: ).

I hope my rambling helped some.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 3, 2007)

Valias said:


> English as a second language?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 3, 2007)

I was in the doctor's office waiting for my friend and I started reading "hop on pop" a Dr. Suess book.... the title just sounded dirty.  Anyway this smokin' hot nurse sees me reading it and I can tell she's amused so I just made eye contact with her and gave one of those expressions towards the book that says "this is a good book" then I went back to reading it.

Next time I go in there I'll confuse her by reading a Quantum Physics book.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2007)

if a tree fell in the forest, and no one was around to hear it, would the toilet  water spin the other way?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Oh, well why didn't you just say that?
> 
> If I remember correctly, the cable alleviates about 30% of the total weight (assuming it is a cable and pulley system, levers alleviate a different amount I think, and God help you if it is some combination - because I was never good at calculus). Some manufacturers take this into consideration and label the weights the for the net pound amount being lifted (for lifting15 pounds on the machine they might have used a 45 or 50 pound weight and labeled it 15 pounds - because it is about 30% heavier).
> 
> ...




To hard to tell...every machine is different depending on the manufacture.  The weight is going to be dependant on the number of pulley's inside the machine.  Also, the age of the machine and the friction created by the cable itself will play a role.

just go in and lift the damn weight and stop worrying about stupid shit.


----------



## the nut (Jul 3, 2007)

B40 said:


> I am talking about lifting free weights vs. using a machine.
> 
> Guy lifts 30lbs freeweights, girl wants to lift 15 pounds but on a machine. What should the machine weight be so it's the equivolent of 15lbs in freeweights?



How is this relevant to the question?  


How about this......
When using machines, what weight would be equivelant to lifting 30 lbs of freeweight?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2007)

hey funk, if you had to use any machine brand what would it be? Hammer Strength, Cybex, Matrix (hate em) or any other?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> hey funk, if you had to use any machine brand what would it be? Hammer Strength, Cybex, Matrix (hate em) or any other?



I use cables.

Sometimes I use Hammer strength (occasionally if I am doing some hypertrophy work).  I like most of their pieces.


----------



## DanK (Jul 3, 2007)

I had a machine that the weight was actually more than the stack itself weighed, particularly at the low end but I'm sure the high end of the stack was significantly heavier (5 lbs = 20 at the low end... the high end was probably off to the tune of 200 lbs = 230 - 240 but I had no way to measure the high end difference).

Now that we know wtf the question is, I still say lynch him!

BTW, if a man wants to use a machine and a woman wants to do free weights, 30 pounds for the man equals pink dumbells for the girl! (bah, I wanted to find a picture of a girl bench pressing a barbell with about 300 lbs of pink weights on it)


----------



## tallcall (Jul 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> To hard to tell...every machine is different depending on the manufacture.  The weight is going to be dependant on the number of pulley's inside the machine.  Also, the age of the machine and the friction created by the cable itself will play a role.
> 
> just go in and lift the damn weight and stop worrying about stupid shit.



Yeah, I forgot about that, my trainer and I were going back and forth on that topic a lot (just for fun really) because we could never really be sure of the weight I was actually lifting and how much was being transferred through the pulleys or levers. Bottom line is that I hate machines in general, cable machines are fine to me, as well as the Smith (for now while I get better at doing free-weight squats)


----------



## vinceforheismen (Jul 3, 2007)

we are all dumber for reading this..


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yeah, I forgot about that, my trainer and I were going back and forth on that topic a lot (just for fun really) because we could never really be sure of the weight I was actually lifting and how much was being transferred through the pulleys or levers. Bottom line is that I hate machines in general, cable machines are fine to me, as well as the Smith (for now while I get better at doing free-weight squats)



i never met anyone who got better at free squats doing smith machine squats.

to different movements.

if you can't squat your body weight, or holding dumbells, then put a stability ball against the wall and your back against that and start to work on your hip strength in a less stable environment than a smith machine.  Once you get strong, move to squatting body weight, then to holding med balls and then a DB (goblet squat).  Use isometrics in the bottom position and slow eccentrics to develop strength and learn positioning.  

You gotta earn the right to put a bar on your back, as i frequently say to my clients.


----------



## B40 (Jul 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> To hard to tell...every machine is different depending on the manufacture.  The weight is going to be dependant on the number of pulley's inside the machine.  Also, the age of the machine and the friction created by the cable itself will play a role.
> 
> just go in and lift the damn weight and stop worrying about stupid shit.



How about a machine without a pulley?  Like a Smith machine?  Just curious because I do squats on a Smith machine and squat over my body weight, but am I really accounting for the entire weight, or does the machine make it a bit lighter?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i never met anyone who got better at free squats doing smith machine squats.
> 
> to different movements.
> 
> ...



I've done all of that fine, with the medicine ball and dumbbells, but I've always had a major fear of falling. My balance is awful sometimes because of the Tourette Syndrome. During the free weight squats I jerked my neck (because of the Tourettes - happens hundreds of times every day) - it is almost always a forward and downward movement - and almost fell forward with the weight, I felt completely helpless. There isn't anything I can do (no medicine short of slowing my heart rate or putting me to sleep all the time - I had very bad reactions to all the popular medications out there so I stopped taking them and decided to live with the symptoms) to prevent that except maybe concentrate on staying balanced. 

  

It really scared me, but sometimes I just need a few practice sets to get the movement down, so maybe by the time I do them again I'll be a little better off (I swear this has happened with almost every other standing exercise including lunges - still can't balance on those and think I'm going to fall over each time, but I keep doing them).


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> if a tree fell in the forest, and no one was around to hear it, would the toilet water spin the other way?


 
Yes, for the japanese tourist in Australia.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Yes, for the japanese tourist in Australia.


ah but what about the trash collector in Maine while falling over a cubicle?


----------

